# Something on my fish



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

OK so i was checking over my fish today and I found something on one of my rosy red minnows.

















What do you guys think it is? It looks like it could be a fungus. But no one else has anything and i, not 100% sure.
I'm getting these guys rehomed and don't really want a sick fish to go if he is sick.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I little hard to tell from these photos, are we talking about the raised, lighter coloured bumps at the caudal peduncle area (just before the tail)? My first guess would be a copepod or argulus, fish lice. Especially if these are outside fish. These are external parasites, they actually move around if you look closely. Copper baths work fine. I don't know the dose rates, I just follow instructions on bottle. If the bumps are internal, could be the cystic phase of some type of worm or nematode, might try levamisole, or euthanize the affected fish as the treatment is a bit pricey.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I know the flash made it hard. But yes those bumps.
Well, I keep them indoors, purchased them as feeders. They have never been outside. Or are you just saying in general Rosie's are outdoor?
I don't think I saw any movement looked pretty close but i do have bad eye sight. .-. 

How do you euthanisze a fish humanely?


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

often, fish that are kept outside will be infected, even after they are brought indoors, I don't know how long you have had them, or their history. Humanely is a relative thing, I cannot go into this. I think there are threads about this though, perhaps you could search it? good luck


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Humanely? The quickest way possible... A hammer? But your fish looks real small, just net it and then squish it with something hard.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^That sounds incredibly painful if not done properly.

Two easy options:
1: Put the fish into a near freezing bowl of water, NOT put the fish into the freezer in a bowl of water.
2: Use a knife and sever the head, straight cut, make sure you sever the spinal cord.

One harder option, but probably the most humane.

Research the use of clove oil in euthanasia.

However, this does not seem very fatal...but I understand if you think it'd be better just to euthanize it.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

They have never been outside always in a tank. I think I had them 3m?

Most definately would not smash him.

Would that work for a rosy red though? They are technically pond fish and can survive same temperatures as golds which I believe is in the negatives (Celsius).
I don't know if I'd have the heart to sever, how ever I can see it being effective, I could just see myself screwing up somehow,

And OK I will.

Well, what would you do? Put him down, or give him with the rest of the minnows to the person who is taking them? I know the lady knows a lot about fish and she herself has a coffin sized tank, but i don't know if she would pay for treatment and i don't want the others to get infected.

I don't know what to do. D: I'm not good with these desiciosn... T-T


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I think you need to remember that these fish are feeder fish and sell for 5 cents a pop at fish stores. I pesonally wouldnt worry too much about its feelings if i were to be euthanizing it. And certainly dont sell it to someone, you dont want to have the chance of infecting somebody elses tank. If you want it to have a realatively slow and painful death put it in a bowl of cold water with ice cubes and place it in the freezer, or, the quickest, most painless way is to just smush its head. Its so small you could probably do it with your fingers. Whatever you do, dont wait for whatever it is to spread to the other fish before you do it.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Feeder fish maybe but still a pet. Would you hit your dog with a giant mallet because he got fleas? Probably not.

They aren't getting sold the pastors wife from my moms church is taking them she's cycleiing a tank first.

Problem with squishing the head is that if the brain stem isn't completely destroyed it will still live and feel pain. (At least that was how it went for the headless chicken)

I forgot to mention I have him in a 1 gal jar so i can monitor the lumps and of course so he is seperated from the others,


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

It's really hard to say if there are humane ways to kill a fish. If you were to crush its head with a hammer, it would essentially be similar to killing an ant by squishing it. If you were to sever it's head it would be like guillotining and would be entirely painless assuming you can do it properly. You could suffocate it which would be very stressful and painful for it. You could just flush it down the toilet and it would die from chlorine burns (also likely painful). You could put it in a bowl of water and slowly freeze it. There isn't really a great way of doing it to be honest =/


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I still have yet to look up on the clove oil.
I just don't know what to do. ;-; he won't suffer if I don't euthanisize will he?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

If you are selling the other fish just keep the one and raise your temp and add aquarium salt. Give him some time and see if he comes around. If you really think putting it down is your only option left just type clove oil in the search box on this site

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

They are going for free to an expierenced fish owner. I just don't know if she will treat him.

He doesn't look to be suffering,


----------



## Grandwitch (Jan 30, 2013)

I purchased about 30 "feeder " Minnows and went through all kinds of trouble. The White bumps are a parasite that will hatch and turn black; then they burrow into the fish and get into the intestines and share food with the minnow, breed and continue the cycle. The parasites eggs are expelled through the fishes poop. I just dropped mine in a cup of boiling water, then buried them in my houseplants. If you flush them you have a chance of contaminating the local water shed. This is MHO, and what I have been told. Good Luck.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Blah OK.
I can't boil them though... I'll probably do the clove oil or whatever it was


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

I'll link to an article done recently by Practical Fishkeeping in the UK on the issue of euthanasia. There's a lot of misinformed opinions on the topic floating around the internet. The author of this piece seems to have researched it fairly well.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have room outside for a bucket, just put the fish outdoors for the summer. Throw in food every few days, and run the hose once a week. It will be fine until October, and maybe the problem will clear up.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

So I just tried the ice idea and it worked. Thanks guys. ><


----------

